# Anyone know of good horror streaming services?



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2018)

Shudder sucks, and I'm pretty close to getting rid of them after this Joe Bob Briggs debacle. Anyone got some streaming alternatives? I mostly prefer 70s and 80s horror, particularly slashers and zombie films.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 14, 2018)

amazon prime has a lot of old and obscure horror films on it. i don't know any dedicated streaming service besides shudder.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> amazon prime has a lot of old and obscure horror films on it. i don't know any dedicated streaming service besides shudder.


Last time I really looked on Amazon Prime's streaming app, just about everything except for Unsolved Mysteries required you to rent/buy, or subscribe to a 3rd party. Not that I mind subscribing to a different channel, but I'd rather subscribe to one with horror rather than generic movie streaming channels with a few horror movies here, and a few horror movies there. But yeah, I don't either, which pisses me off. Shudder blows, and after this Joe Bob Briggs debacle, they can do a pop shoveit blindfolded into a pile of burning garbage.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 14, 2018)

Not sure how you could get this in US:

http://www.horrorchannel.co.uk/shows.php?title=ice+sharks


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

VPN, but it may kinda sorta possibly be illegal.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 14, 2018)

Have you tried Screambox?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Have you tried Screambox?


Nope, I haven't. What is it? Like is it a movie rental place like Redbox, or...?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 14, 2018)

https://www.screambox.com/

$5 a month or $36 a year. Streaming horror and thriller flicks


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> https://www.screambox.com/
> 
> $5 a month or $36 a year. Streaming horror and thriller flicks


Nice. I checked it out, and the selection of movies seems a little sparse, but it seems promising. I'll keep my eye on it for sure.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 14, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nice. I checked it out, and the selection of movies seems a little sparse, but it seems promising. I'll keep my eye on it for sure.


Yeah that’s the downside. Not a lot of well known films. I did like the psychedelic thriller section but ultimately canceled because I don’t watch any tv/movies enough to really keep a stream going. I just stick to my old dvd horror flicks when I want a chainsaw fix


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah that’s the downside. Not a lot of well known films. I did like the psychedelic thriller section but ultimately canceled because I don’t watch any tv/movies enough to really keep a stream going. I just stick to my old dvd horror flicks when I want a chainsaw fix


Might have to pop in the old Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 tomorrow. (If one of you don't get the correlation, please look in the mirror and go, "My horror trivia knowledge is poor, and I need to improve it.")


----------



## wankerness (Jul 14, 2018)

Amazon prime has most of the Arrow video and Scorpion video catalogs, and then they have crap copies of a lot of the stuff Code Red puts out. So, that's fairly obscure. Realistically, Youtube has far more full movies on there (illegally) when it comes to the truly obscure. I don't know what you mean by "obscure." Some people use that to mean TCM2 and Suspiria, and others use that to mean Warlock Moon and Malatesta's Carnival of Blood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 14, 2018)

wankerness said:


> Amazon prime has most of the Arrow video and Scorpion video catalogs, and then they have crap copies of a lot of the stuff Code Red puts out. So, that's fairly obscure. Realistically, Youtube has far more full movies on there (illegally) when it comes to the truly obscure. I don't know what you mean by "obscure." Some people use that to mean TCM2 and Suspiria, and others use that to mean Warlock Moon and Malatesta's Carnival of Blood.


I was more referencing relatively obscure 70s stuff like Flesh Eating Mother, Cannibal Man or Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

So I finally got it to work last night around 11:30 until I went to sleep around 2. Woke up, watched about 45 minutes, and guess what? Their great work last night "fixing it" didn't fix shit. It just had enough people go to bed and turn it off that I was able to watch. Seriously, shudder. If you're going to do shit like this, make sure you have the bandwidth to cover it. Morons.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 14, 2018)

Out of our control, they say.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 15, 2018)

It probably WAS out of their control financially. Even much bigger companies like Shout Factory crash hard during big streaming events. They're not multinational corporations.

I'm going to have to subscribe to this for long enough to watch all those.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2018)

wankerness said:


> It probably WAS out of their control financially. Even much bigger companies like Shout Factory crash hard during big streaming events. They're not multinational corporations.
> 
> I'm going to have to subscribe to this for long enough to watch all those.


They've all been added to On Demand, I think. It sucks that they didn't scale up, temporarily, to handle the traffic. Ultimately, I like Joe Bob Briggs and his lovely mail lady enough that it sorta outweighed the horrible experience.


----------

